# Help with iPad Mini to Sony RSX-GS9 Hi Res DAC



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hoping there are some suggestions, or maybe this just isn't possible the way I'd like to do this....

I have a iPad Mini in the dash right now connected to the GS9 via the USB in the back of the GS9. All cables are out of the way and it looks good. 










However, I have some issues....
1) My iPad overheats in the hot summer and won't turn on again for about 15 min of driving with the A/C on.
2) I am not able to utilize the USB Micro Port into the ESS D/A Converter
3) The Onkyo App for playing Hi Res music only works in Portrait and not Landscape.
4) If using the USB Micro Port, the steering wheel control interface wont work to change tracks, just volume
5) All cables are hidden and every time I take an update, my iTunes on my computer can't find the iPad to sync unless they are first connected by cable

I have some ideas for some of these issues, but having trouble getting it all to work in my head and since several of you have this, maybe you have some ideas.....

1) Mount the iPad as floating instead of the back mounting I have now, this would fix problem #1 as I can take the iPad out of the car on hot days, #3 (as I can change between landscape and portrait), #5 would be fixed, as I can remove or easily get to the port to connect.

That leaves #2 and #4

#2 - I can use the Camera Adapter, but it is large and the cord doesn't bend easily, so it will stick out pretty far and look bad. I can't find a right angle Lightning to Lightning extension cable anywhere, that would help make it look much better. They have them for Lightning to USB, etc.

#4 - If I'm not playing Hi-Res music, I'd like to have my steering wheel controls, but I don't see a way to have both; connect via the Camera Adapter to the USB Micro Port and Connect to the regular USB in the back to switch back and forth. I would need some sort of Lightning Splitter that works with iOS11 and iPad, because for some reason...this all makes a difference.

Any Ideas or anything I'm missing with this setup to be able to accomplish this?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Jerry, I would love to have my head unit controls as well. Sadly u cant change tracks when using the usb-micro port....i have tried everything. I currently have the apple camera adapter in mine. The only solution I have came up with and its not really a solution at all is to load as much music u can in a usb thumb drive that u can control with steering whell and also have the apple camera adapter hooked up as well for hi-res and onkyo


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Modify the dash with a Soundman kit.... iPad removable.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQufBLcB_ao


----------



## Darkshu (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi,
For the remote control of your iPad you can add a Bluetooth remote on the steering wheel. I did that because I have to retain my OEM radio on my car to keep the other OEM features.
This is the one I purchased the Elecom LAT-RC01BK : www2.elecom.co.jp.e.gj.hp.transer.com/products/LAT-RC01BK.html]Bluetooth]- ELECOM WEB SITE! where appointed URL does not exist[/url] (R) remote control - LAT-RC01BK for vehicle installation

It works really well and it is discrete and esthetically pleasing/acceptable.

Let us know what you will do


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Darkshu said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the remote control of your iPad you can add a Bluetooth remote on the steering wheel. I did that because I have to retain my OEM radio on my car to keep the other OEM features.
> 
> ...




Will these bluetooth remotes change tracks on the usb dac? That is the problem he has, his steering wheel remote want change the usb dac, only the usb, same problem every one else has


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkshu (Apr 1, 2018)

gumbeelee said:


> Will these bluetooth remotes change tracks on the usb dac? That is the problem he has, his steering wheel remote want change the usb dac, only the usb, same problem every one else has
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


The remote will change tracks on the iPad directly. I haven't tried with the Onkyo player yet, but it works with other players on my iPhone X. It should work since this is controlled on the iPad/player side not the DAC side.
I have a Sony GS9 but it is not installed yet. But I will try to test it with the onkyo player.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Darkshu said:


> The remote will change tracks on the iPad directly. I haven't tried with the Onkyo player yet, but it works with other players on my iPhone X. It should work since this is controlled on the iPad/player side not the DAC side.
> 
> I have a Sony GS9 but it is not installed yet. But I will try to test it with the onkyo player.




If it will change usb dac tracks i would be interested, let me know what u find out!


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------

